# Is my Wife entitled to a pension



## 123James (4 Feb 2010)

I am in full time employment and I will not be retiring for another four years.  However, my wife who has been unemploymed since our marriage of 40 years, will be 66 shortly and I was wondering if she will be entitled to claim and non-contributary pension.


----------



## dewdrop (4 Feb 2010)

She will as far as i know be entitled to the non contributory pension which is mean tested..i assume you are getting the dependent allowance at present.


----------



## Ann1 (4 Feb 2010)

If your wife worked and paid PRSI contributions/stamps before she was married she should request a history of contributions paid. The address is at the bottom of the attached link. 
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/Pages/oapc.aspx


----------



## Tentman (7 Feb 2010)

Well if she has not worked for more than 40 yrs, its certain that Welfare will have putrged her record. A similar occurance happened to my wife in 2002. She applied to contribute to a SSIA and gave her now PPSN. She had,nt worked since 1981 and was informed by Welfare that her record had been purged, as no contributions had been credited in 20yrs.


----------



## Ann1 (7 Feb 2010)

Tentman I don't think Social Welfare delete records.....they may have purged to archive media but they can be retrieved.


----------



## ajapale (7 Feb 2010)

moved from  Pensions which is for occupational pension schemes to  Welfare and  state benefits which is where the state COAP and NCOAP are discussed.


----------

